# Meet my CT Spartan



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Give a really belated welcome to my Black Red an White CT Male Spartan!  I haven't gotten the best pics till recently though I have had him for like a month.

He is the one that reminds me so much of Feral Nature's Betta, Firebird

He is a little unusually colored, black body with some blueish scales on his body and is almost like a butterfly except his top and bottom fins are white and back fins are black and some of the tips of the black ones are white. I really don't know what to call his color other than a tricolor  (you can see it in the pics, though it is a little hard to see the white and it looks more like he is missing fins, even though he is not, cus of the poor camera quality)

Spartan:


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

He's so pretty!


----------



## DTF (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow! Awsome!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

Striking colors


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow I love his colors they really stand out!! =] He's gorgous!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Hes pretty 
haha he generally has the same name as my hermit crab, spartacus xD
good name ;D


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome-looking fish. I agree he's really striking!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

BettaBuddi1221 said:


> Striking colors


The betta in your avatar has similar colors to mine bettabuddi 



> haha he generally has the same name as my hermit crab, spartacus xD
> good name ;D


I am into historical things lately cus of my art history and history 101 classes I am taking


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Love his colors. Very striking fish.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Very cool colors!!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I am always so amazed at the variety of colors that can come into the Pet store bettas.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

OMGGGG!!! guys I have NOOO clue what happened! he was so beautiful and pretty with vibrant flowing fins and great color two days ago i swear and I look for him today and he is dead and all moldy and fugusy all over, wth!!!!! why is this happening to my fish!!

I don't think that I can buy any more bettas anymore for a while. I am serious. I am done with them for a long time after the last two I have pass away (which is hopefully not too soon)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww I'm so sorry! He was so gorgeous.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry too. I loved him ssooo much and I am so depressed and frustrated now   My fish keep dying on me  (


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

My fish were dying on me too...I have no idea why. I felt like a bad fishy mom, but don't feel like that! You're a great fishy mom and sometimes these things just happen unfortunately.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I just can't understand how a seemingly (on the outside at least) betta can in 2 days die and look like he is decomposing. he was eating pellets 2 days ago.. arghh there is no use in torturing myself by thinking about it..


----------



## Sicklidae (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm sooo sorry :-(


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about Spartan's death!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks. I can't get over it. At least the good coming out of it is that my best friend will be getting a free hydor heater that I will have laying around now since she is moving up to cold cold Minnesota.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Have you tested your tap water?


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

do you mean with a testing kit? no I haven't been since before I moved to my new home a year ago, and before that I never did either except maybe like once or twice, and then all my parameters seemed decent, but I never had issues with fish dying till a few months ago.


----------

